# T-Bird / LTD / LINCOLN



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

MASTERPIECES HAS ALLOWED ME TO CAST THE MOST VOTED CAR. ARMANDO FLORES MASTERED THESE TO BE MOLD AND CASTED. I WLL ONLY CAST THE MOST VOTED FIRST.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

beto i went for the linc...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

where's the 58 4-door wagon at?


----------



## MRLATINO (Aug 13, 2007)

BETO YOU KNOW WHAT ONE I WANT :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0 lincoln


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

that lincoln is the one


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

THIS ONES A NO BRAINER!!! LINCOLN!!!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

oh yeah, just in time for x-mas!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

BUT I STILL WANT THE T-BIRD 2


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i went for the linc as well


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

All three for me!!!!!


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

Primo.. go for the T-BIRD


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

linc by far, but hope to see the other 2 as well later on down the line.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

All of the above. :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Aug 18 2008, 09:24 PM~11378235
> *:0  :0 lincoln
> *



:biggrin: :yes: X10


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Aug 18 2008, 11:45 PM~11378537
> *All three for me!!!!!
> *



Got to agree. :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

i go for the Lincoln, i love this car !!! :biggrin:


----------



## 49NRS SF (May 26, 2008)

I'm really likin these two.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

'77 LINCOLN CONTINENTAL [ 30 ] [83.33%] :0 :0


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

t bird


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

why just one


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 19 2008, 08:47 AM~11381402
> *why just one
> *


ONE AT A TIME :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 19 2008, 12:18 PM~11382225
> *ONE AT A TIME :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

HOW MUCH ?

TIME FRAME?

WHAT KIT WILL BE NEEDED TO DO THE BUILD ?


Before you guys come out of pocket look into this a little more ! If there isn't a use able donor kit out there you might not do to good in sales ! 

We got everyone saying " HELL I WANT THIS " but when its on the market they are no where around ! And then you know once you have them in the works the question of " ARE THE BUMPERS PLATED TOO! " 

Hope for the best for both you ! I know Mondo thought about the Linc in 06 but with his real car and his son's car being built he was too busy so its nice to Mondo pushing for it to be casted once again ! 

Thanks MONDO !


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

THE LTD


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 19 2008, 10:27 AM~11382333
> *HOW  MUCH ? UNKNOWN
> 
> TIME  FRAME? UNKNOWN
> ...


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

i vote for the LINCOLN


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THE T-BIRD :0


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

stankin lankin :biggrin:


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

lincoln


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

yea........just go ahead and cast the lincoln. lol :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

linc by far


----------



## CITY OF SHARKS (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 19 2008, 11:27 AM~11382333
> *HOW  MUCH ?
> 
> TIME  FRAME?
> ...


 :angry: *DAMN ALWAYS 2 CENTIN*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

cast all them bitchs.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CITY OF SHARKS_@Aug 20 2008, 10:56 PM~11398313
> *:angry: DAMN ALWAYS 2 CENTIN
> *


Gettin where you fit in pimp !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 20 2008, 10:20 PM~11398584
> *Gettin  where  you  fit  in  pimp  !
> *


----------



## CITY OF SHARKS (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 20 2008, 09:20 PM~11398584
> *Gettin  where  you  fit  in  pimp  !
> *


HA. you need to stop tryin to FIT IN!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CITY OF SHARKS_@Aug 21 2008, 12:45 AM~11399518
> *HA. you need to stop tryin to FIT IN!
> *


Shit i got bitches like you following my foot prints ! Cause i have done be in place's your still tring to find !


----------



## CITY OF SHARKS (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 20 2008, 11:00 PM~11399647
> *Shit  i  got  bitches  like    you  following  my  foot  prints  !    Cause  i have  done be  in  place's    your  still  tring  to  find !
> *


:nono: naw bro, everyone else on here may bow down to you and think your the shit, but all you your good for is just to run your mouth. i've been checking this place out for a while and i've seen your mouth run on here, putin homies down, or tryin to be the funny guy, i saw your topic of takin some dudes caddy out on a joy ride;thats supposed to be funny? come on bro talk about useless threads. i used to build models back in the days, so i decided to check this place out and join, but damn didn't know there dick heads like you on here. it's good to see homies try to come up with there own shit but there you are in there topics yappin like a dog! or my favorite postin pics of your built rides in homies topics for inspiration, haha that always makes me laugh. show off!

you know what good for you on finding places, just make sure you find that head of yours up your ass! :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

here we go!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Sound like to me you an undercover CRY BABY ! Swinging from a nut sack ! 

I only put down 1 person on the fact that they start shit shit or act up ! Never do i just finger point to someone and start to rag on them ! On the fact you started that what i did to to Hearse drivers Caddy was he owed me and was punk bitch about paying me and ended up getting a free caddy out of the deal and the thread was funny ! He got his caddy back 3 days after the post wise guy ! 

More times then not i am helpful on this board ! I am more a class clown then a bully as you say i am ! I have fun ! very few over here on LIL dont get anal popped at what i do so its all good ! And yes before i talk shit about someones builds i post what i got so in return they can take a swing at me and it keeps the game fair ! 

USE TO BUILD?

Share what you got , we would like to see it i am sure , but wait ! BETO WE ALREADY KNOW WHAT YOU GOT DONE !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 HERE WE GO! :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok if its not Beto then i take back the call out but look at the math ! 


Betos's topic

Beto's teams

New guy talking shit and beto always says i am giving the club a bad name when i talk shit to fools that i clown around with 

Quoted what i posted asking about info 

And a kit he wanted to casted i already got ready to send out !


----------



## CITY OF SHARKS (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 20 2008, 11:29 PM~11399857
> *Sound  like  to  me  you    an  undercover  CRY  BABY  !  Swinging  from  a  nut  sack !
> 
> I  only  put  down  1  person  on the  fact that  they  start  shit  shit  or  act up  !  Never  do i  just  finger  point  to  someone  and  start  to  rag  on them !    On  the  fact  you started  that  what  i  did  to  to  Hearse drivers  Caddy    was  he  owed  me  and  was  punk  bitch  about  paying  me  and  ended  up  getting  a  free  caddy  out  of  the  deal  and  the  thread  was  funny  !  He  got  his  caddy  back    3  days  after  the  post  wise  guy !
> ...


no undercover here homie, oh wait are you trying to get an IP check now. naw your so called foot followers will do it for you. 

so staring a stupid ass topic about takin a model out on a joy ride cause the homie owed you money was supposed to be funny. come on who the fuck does that! childish shit. doesn't really mater if he got it back or not, just a stupid ass topic who u and your followers thought it was funny!

class clown?, more of just a clown. yeah i have seen you do some good, but i don't think it doesn't make up for your shit talkin! the other good one is when you take pics of your rides and some how there happens to be another project in the background humm.... who the fuck cares. if your gonna post it post it, don't try and sneak it the pics. :roflmao: 

like i said used to build back in the days, so since i was told about the model topic on here by some homies that i know that come on here.i've been checkin it out and maybe start up again. and sorry homie no pics of what i used to have cause then you might post up one of yours for inspiration again :roflmao: 

as for calling me beto, wrong lil buddy.

* AIN'T NO UNDERCOVER HERE.*


----------



## CITY OF SHARKS (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 20 2008, 11:35 PM~11399901
> *Ok  if  its not  Beto    then  i  take  back the  call out  but  look  at the  math !
> Betos's  topic
> 
> ...


i know you've had confrontation with beto before bro, so stop assuming i'm linked to the dude beto! 

DIDN'T YOU READ, a lil slower for you: i h a v e b e e n c h e c k i n g t h i s p l a c e o u t b e f o r e!

i quoted on here cause i've seen your 2 cents before on similar topics like these. i've bought stuff from him before, so does that mean i'm defending him, fuck talk bout fucktards! :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL ! What projects are we talking about hiding ! My Photobucket is public ! Nothing i do over here is hidden ! Thats why i have had the same board name form day 1 ! No need to go under a false name to get shit started . 

And its amazing that when every one wants to say someone is talking shit and showing off for some odd reason has nothing to post up themself yet want to cat fight to make them self feel like they are on the winning end of the fight or try to get the last word ! 

What i did in this topic was state a few question ! I posted up a pic ! then left my feed back ! 

DO the Linc ! I got a T- Bird thats going to be casted ! Why have 2 of the same kits offered at the same time is all i was going after ! Shit I my self have wanted 1 of Mondos Lincs from the frist time i seen it ! I have other stuff mondo has showin me that i wish he would do also ! Its not like i was up in this Topic to start any shit until you popped off the jaws tring the dick taster in this shit homie ! 

ANd if you been here a while in the shadows what i did on the topic with Hearse's Caddy was funny ! Every picture tooken that trip fit in the story and with the excauses Heasre was saying why he couldn't make it out my way to cover his debt or the little things we crack on him about when we hang out ! Not funny to you but i didn't make it for you to approve of now did I ! 

LOL! Man i haven't been on here much my self lately but thanks for bringing in the drama when i had no one to play with !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CITY OF SHARKS_@Aug 21 2008, 02:00 AM~11400048
> *i know you've had confrontation with beto before bro, so stop assuming i'm linked to the dude beto!
> 
> DIDN'T YOU READ, a lil slower for you:  i h a v e  b e e n  c h e c k i n g  t h i s  p l a c e  o u t  b e f o r e!
> ...


LOL WHAT A JOKE ! 

If you been on for while then you ass would have seen i an't the only fucker on here that puts their 2 cents in on others people shit fuzzynutts ! 

But i when i do talk shit your right that i post up what i got done to show that if i bash your shit or say something about your shit that i am not just talking shit ! How many you seen do that ? 


And why you choose this topic to man up to me and not any other that i been in ! Or hell even 1 of my own ! 


Stop being bitch about it take your ball and go home !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrlatino, oldskool 67

This in no way has anything to dude with Mondo or the MASTERPEICE M.C.C.

I just want to put that out there ! i have never had any bad blood with the club , or any of its members ! 

Some one just tried to be a save a hoe and choose the wrong cat's tail to grab !


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

to bad i gotta go to bed :cheesy: 

but reading all this is making me more tired lol

:biggrin:


----------



## CITY OF SHARKS (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 21 2008, 12:06 AM~11400074
> *LOL !    What  projects  are  we  talking  about  hiding  !  My  Photobucket  is  public  !  Nothing  i  do  over  here  is  hidden  !  Thats  why  i  have  had the  same  board  name  form  day  1  !  No  need  to  go  under  a  false    name  to  get  shit started  .
> 
> And  its  amazing    that  when  every one  wants  to  say  someone  is  talking  shit  and  showing  off  for  some  odd  reason  has  nothing  to  post  up  them  yet  want  to  cat  fight  to  make  them self  feel  like  they  are  on the  winning  end of  the  fight  or  try  to get  the  last  word !
> ...


 :roflmao: first off learn how to type! looks like a 5 year old is typing.
just like your caddy wagon pictures, you always have the main car in the front and some car your working on that has nothing to do with what your posting some were in the background.funny how it just happened to be mocked up in the back ground, you know what the fuck i'm talkin about!

pictures or no pictures of my builds has nothing to do with what i'm telling you dumb ass. my statements are directed at you, not to do a build off challenge! i know some of the model builders on here but my opinoins are of my own no one elses. so know cause the dude beto started a topic bout comeing out with a linc all of a sudden you need to post yours and ask why there should be 2? fuck then maybe you should have been moving your ass on it and not been out parting with a fucken caddy in your hand around town!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Its been known that i was going to do the T-BRID ! , Kits in the back ground are in there cause i am working on them not to hide anything ! I am showing a few things in stages ! Unlike some fools i do all me own shit ! I post it in the works ! Click on my name look at me topics smart guy ! I am not hiding anything ! I was only asked to not show off 1 kit i was doing for someone cause he wanted it keep closed ! It got leaked out so i delete all them ! Go check my Photobucket ! I am not on here for a spelling bee award so fuck how i spell LOL! 

When i want to show off a build by it self i clean off the work area or i go out side ! I dont drop everything clean up then take a pic of some thing ! When you do your own shit your bench is going to be dirty ! If you build like i do when you get going it happens ! Any builder will tell you that ! 

Shit I can't spell , Never claimed i could !


----------



## CITY OF SHARKS (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 21 2008, 12:12 AM~11400102
> *LOL  WHAT  A  JOKE  !
> 
> If  you  been  on  for  while  then  you  ass  would  have  seen  i  an't the  only    fucker  on  here  that  puts  their  2 cents  in  on  others  people  shit  fuzzynutts  !
> ...


thats the funny thing your 2 cents and all that shit u do seems to be the only one that bugs me, your the only one that takes shit talkin to another level! so someone need to talk shit cause seems like others on here don't wanna say anything!
there you go, "Y DID I CHOOSE THIS TOPIC" maybe because i was on here earlier and just say your mouth yappin again so like i said someone had to say somethin! still assuming i'm that dude beto fuck face?! :roflmao: 


> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 21 2008, 12:18 AM~11400133
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: mrlatino, oldskool 67
> 
> ...


well it did smell like pussy!

:roflmao: man bro, take your head out your ass and read! ok i'll start my own topic so you can post pics and talk shit on there, is that ok!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Working on it !










Showin off !











Working on it !










Showin off ! 










Now tell me who i pissed off and  what was hiding !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CITY OF SHARKS_@Aug 21 2008, 02:40 AM~11400228
> *thats the funny thing your 2 cents and all that shit u do seems to be the only one that bugs me, your the only one that takes shit talkin to another level! so someone need to talk shit cause seems like others on here don't wanna say anything!
> there you go, "Y DID I CHOOSE THIS TOPIC" maybe because i was on here earlier and just say your mouth yappin again so like i said someone had to say somethin! still assuming i'm that dude beto fuck face?!  :roflmao:
> 
> ...



Bro i only mention Beto 1 time in this  ! I said do some math ! If it didnt = up then its not him ! I dont need you to be Beto to have alittle all nighter ! I dont have no where to be anytime soon ! 

My only thought of Beto was His topic , New guy, Mad at me ! 

Seems he's mad cause i got shit lurking in the back ground ! WHAT? :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 73 Riviera, *betoscustoms*, CITY OF SHARKS

PM sent beto !


----------



## CITY OF SHARKS (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 21 2008, 12:41 AM~11400235
> *Working  on  it  !
> 
> 
> ...


exaclty my point, seems the workin on it pictures have other rides mocked up the back ground other then the main car! look at your64 wagon whats behind it hummm... same with your monte, what behind it hummmm.... those should be marked SHOWING OFF!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CITY OF SHARKS_@Aug 21 2008, 02:56 AM~11400304
> *exaclty my point, seems the workin on it pictures have other rides mocked up the back ground other then the main car! look at your64 wagon whats behind it hummm... same with your monte, what behind it hummmm....  those should be marked SHOWING OFF!
> *



You for real?

Ok 64 pic in the working stage ! 

The drop top LTD -------went to Modeltech 
The 68 resin -------------- went hearse driver
the white 69 --------------went to Dade County
the 72 wrapped and is useless
the yellow 69-------- went to hearse drive ! 

The monte pic the car behind that is this ! 











OH FUCK ! LOOKS LIKE I AM SHOWING OFF YET AGAIN !


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

That Continental Mark V would be a 100% perfect ride to commemorate the 30th anniversary of my daddy's death :angel: -considering the fact that this was to be fully loaded w/ every factory option. :thumbsup:


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CITY OF SHARKS_@Aug 21 2008, 02:56 AM~11400304
> *exaclty my point, seems the workin on it pictures have other rides mocked up the back ground other then the main car! look at your64 wagon whats behind it hummm... same with your monte, what behind it hummmm....  those should be marked SHOWING OFF!
> *


dave isnt trying to show off.. that how his bench looks 99% of the time.. i only seen it cleaned off a few times in the 10 or 12 years ive know him.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I thought all of David's questions were valid and a few were the same as I was thinking, and Beto gave an appropriate response. I don't think anyone else has a beef with him except for Beto and that's for business shit. As far as showing off, hell, everyone does it with the project in the background, posed or not. What bugs me is the "secret" project and the    and the "hit me up about what we talking about". David lays it all out there. As far as resin competition, it's there, it's healthy, the casters haven't bitched about it, so why should you? Pick your favorite. 

You can sit here and spout off and talk all the shit you want, fact of the matter is, unless you got some builds under your belt and been on this site more than just checking other people's wives/GFs out, you're not going to see much support.

And I thought that cadillac thing was funny as hell, but I didn't know hearse took it back!!!! If he builds it, I'll never be able to look at it right.

And this isn't coming from some nut swinger either, I've been here long before Mini, Beto, Biggs, a lot of people.

Beto, I voted for the Lincoln, get to work.


----------



## MRLATINO (Aug 13, 2007)

IT'S GOT TO BE THE LINCOLN  :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrlatino_@Aug 26 2008, 09:30 PM~11448608
> *IT'S GOT TO BE THE LINCOLN   :biggrin:
> *


IT WILL BE THE LINCOLN, 
ARMANDO FLORES IS GIVING IT SOME FINAL TOUCHES. AS ALWAYS NO RUSHING DURING PROCESS. 

HOPEFULLY WHEN THE LINCOLN IS FINISHED ARMANDO WILL LET ME CAST THE T-BIRD AND LTD.

THANK YOU ARMANDO FLORES FOR MAKING THIS HAPPEN.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

that will be nice ...

i hope i get one too? what for kit is the donor car?


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 26 2008, 10:40 PM~11448678
> *IT WILL BE THE LINCOLN,
> ARMANDO FLORES IS GIVING IT SOME FINAL TOUCHES. AS ALWAYS NO RUSHING DURING PROCESS.
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

COMING SOON


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

OH YHA BOY ! !
is ther a set price or will it come with a donor kit ?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

oh fuck I can't wait...


----------



## VintageTin (Aug 26, 2008)

hell yeah...ill.take one...with a sunroof?!?!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 4 2008, 06:04 PM~11520771
> *COMING SOON
> 
> 
> ...


The best of the best!


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

I SEE YOU CARNAL, I'LL GIVE YOU A CALL FROM WORK


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

the T-Bird


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

what will be the donor car?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

I CAN'T WAIT FOR THE TBIRD AND LTD ALSO. THESE WILL GET ME BACK TO BUILDING FOR SURE.  

SMILEY NO WISE CRACKS OR MY TRIP TO SAN JOSE IS CANCELED :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 5 2008, 05:46 PM~11530444
> *what will be the donor car?
> *


GREAT QUESTION, I'M SURE WE'LL FIND SOMETHING AND I'M SURE THERE'S SOME GREAT BUILDERS OUT THERE THAT WILL CUSTOM MAKE THERE OWN. I MYSELF WOULD LIKE SOMETHING THAT FITS IN THERE WITH LITTLE MODS.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 5 2008, 03:49 PM~11530461
> *GREAT QUESTION, I'M SURE WE'LL FIND SOMETHING AND I'M SURE THERE'S SOME GREAT BUILDERS OUT THERE THAT WILL CUSTOM MAKE THERE OWN. I MYSELF WOULD LIKE SOMETHING THAT FITS IN THERE WITH LITTLE MODS.
> *


exactly....


----------



## 5.0man (Nov 23, 2006)

I would like to see the '77 Thunderbird or Cougar XR7 in 1/25.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 5.0man_@Sep 17 2008, 08:30 PM~11631573
> *I would like to see the '77 Thunderbird or Cougar XR7 in 1/25.
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THAT


----------



## 5.0man (Nov 23, 2006)

30 years ago lindberg make a '77-78 Thunderbird in 1/32


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

hey beto,how about a 72 ford t-bird? hit me back on a pm bro.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 5.0man_@Sep 19 2008, 07:28 AM~11642942
> *30 years ago lindberg make a '77-78 Thunderbird in 1/32
> 
> 
> ...


  
 :0


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

5wbb86.jpg[/IMG]

Primo,, I also would like to see the 77 t-bird .
white one is mine


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

I LIKE, I LIKE


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

Primo??? why not the t-bird??


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddionly_@Sep 19 2008, 06:39 PM~11648425
> *Primo??? why not the t-bird??
> *


FIRST THE LINCOLN PRIMO.


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrod_@Aug 26 2008, 04:13 PM~11443045
> *That Continental Mark V would be a 100% perfect ride to commemorate the 30th anniversary of my daddy's death :angel: -considering the fact that this was to be fully loaded w/ every factory option. :thumbsup:
> *


Midnight blue w/ dark blue landau top & interior; what a sight to see if anyone can post one up  ...hold up,wait a minute... check that factory rag Mark V in the back of the October LRM! :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

i like all 3


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrod_@Sep 20 2008, 02:50 PM~11652795
> *Midnight blue w/ dark blue landau top & interior; what a sight to see if anyone can post one up  ...hold up,wait a minute... check that factory rag Mark V in the back of the October LRM! :thumbsup:
> *


POST THE PIC.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddionly_@Sep 19 2008, 10:27 PM~11648329
> *
> 
> 
> ...




thats what the fuck im talkin about right there :biggrin: 

one of my favorite rides right there!


love it!!!!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i know a kid with a 77/8 t-bird with t-tops!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

whats the status of the cast?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

first car i ever owned was a 78 t-bird.... never got a chance to roll it tho.... it got crushed by a hit and run before i even got the money to register it...  clean ride too :tears:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 22 2008, 01:34 AM~11662081
> *first car i ever owned was a 78 t-bird.... never got a chance to roll it tho.... it got crushed by a hit and run before i even got the money to register it...  clean ride too  :tears:
> *




:barf: thats what i wanna do when i read that!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

HOW BOUT A 2002 LINCOLN TOWNCAR :uh: 
















:biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 22 2008, 05:46 PM~11669756
> *HOW BOUT A 2002 LINCOLN TOWNCAR  :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


NOT A HIGH DEMAND FOR THAT YEAR


----------



## 5.0man (Nov 23, 2006)

How about a '78 Cougar Bill Blass edition


----------



## 5.0man (Nov 23, 2006)

A 1978 Diamond Jubilee Edition would be nice.










Or a 1979 Heritage Edition


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

WHEN :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 4 2008, 07:27 PM~11780826
> *WHEN :dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


i was waitin to the 58 too.... but we gotta wait on the other people who are doin the work.... remember? :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

TOO MANY PICTURES :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NO PROGRESS


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Definetly the Lincoln! :cheesy:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

When we can order that Lincoln ???

I want 2 of them !


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm in love with those bodys, NICE!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Oct 5 2008, 08:20 AM~11781905
> *I'm in love with those bodys, NICE!
> *



X-2


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Whens the lincoln getting casted?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models+Oct 4 2008, 09:37 PM~11780904-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OKAY BIG MOUTHS, BOTH OF YOU TALK ALL THE CRAP, YOU GUYS CAN GET THE CARS OUT. I DO NOT RUSH THE BUILDERS IN GETTING THESE RIDES OUT. MY CASTER DOES NOT RUSH TO GET THESE OUT. IF YOU GUYS CAN'T WAIT FOR THEM, THAN GET THEM OUT YOURSELVES. ONE OF YOU NEVER BUYS ANY OF THE RESINS AND THE OTHER ALWAYS SEEM TO GET THEM HELLA CHEAP OR FREE. HUM! BUT YOU GUYS WORRY ABOUT WHEN THESE WILL BE OUT. SO I YOU WANT SOME CLEAN RIDES BUILT BY ARMANDO YOU HAVE TO BE PATIENT AND WAIT.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 5 2008, 03:43 PM~11784626
> *OKAY BIG MOUTHS, BOTH OF YOU TALK ALL THE CRAP, YOU GUYS CAN GET THE CARS OUT. I DO NOT RUSH THE BUILDERS IN GETTING THESE RIDES OUT.  MY CASTER DOES NOT RUSH TO GET THESE OUT. IF YOU GUYS CAN'T WAIT FOR THEM, THAN GET THEM OUT YOURSELVES. ONE OF YOU NEVER BUYS ANY OF THE RESINS AND THE OTHER ALWAYS SEEM TO GET THEM HELLA CHEAP OR FREE. HUM! BUT YOU GUYS WORRY ABOUT WHEN THESE WILL BE OUT. SO I YOU WANT SOME CLEAN RIDES BUILT BY ARMANDO YOU HAVE TO BE PATIENT AND WAIT.
> *


 :happysad: okay okay i wont play around any more


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 5 2008, 01:43 PM~11784626
> *OKAY BIG MOUTHS, BOTH OF YOU TALK ALL THE CRAP, YOU GUYS CAN GET THE CARS OUT. I DO NOT RUSH THE BUILDERS IN GETTING THESE RIDES OUT.  MY CASTER DOES NOT RUSH TO GET THESE OUT. IF YOU GUYS CAN'T WAIT FOR THEM, THAN GET THEM OUT YOURSELVES. ONE OF YOU NEVER BUYS ANY OF THE RESINS AND THE OTHER ALWAYS SEEM TO GET THEM HELLA CHEAP OR FREE. HUM! BUT YOU GUYS WORRY ABOUT WHEN THESE WILL BE OUT. SO I YOU WANT SOME CLEAN RIDES BUILT BY ARMANDO YOU HAVE TO BE PATIENT AND WAIT.
> *


dude u got a stack of promos from me for your first big body....which u just flipped them all for good money.... that was before i knew you weren't a builder/collector... don't tell me i don't buy... i got several from twinn too...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 15 2009, 02:49 AM~12710501
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks damn good Mini!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 15 2009, 12:49 AM~12710501
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS LOOKING BADASS!!! CANT WAIT TO SEE IT OUT :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

THATS AN OLD PIC ! :biggrin: RELEASE DATE COMING SOON ! 


HOPE MONDO GET THE LINC THIS YEAR BUT HE'S BEEN REALLY BUSY WITH LIFESTYLE'S THIS YEAR AND HIS REAL RIDES !


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 15 2009, 12:54 AM~12710532
> *THATS    AN  OLD  PIC  !      :biggrin:  RELEASE  DATE  COMING  SOON !
> HOPE  MONDO  GET  THE  LINC  THIS  YEAR    BUT  HE'S  BEEN  REALLY  BUSY    WITH  LIFESTYLE'S  THIS  YEAR    AND  HIS  REAL  RIDES !
> *


 :0 COOL!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 15 2009, 12:49 AM~12710501
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I don't even like Thunderbirds, but I LIKE THAT!


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 15 2009, 12:49 AM~12710501
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what kit are you using for donor parts??


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jan 15 2009, 05:37 PM~12715295
> *what kit are you using for donor parts??
> *



If was mastered to supply everything but the windows ! This kit will take a skill full builder no time to finish !


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 15 2009, 12:54 AM~12710532
> *THATS    AN  OLD  PIC  !      :biggrin:  RELEASE  DATE  COMING  SOON !
> HOPE  MONDO  GET  THE  LINC  THIS  YEAR    BUT  HE'S  BEEN  REALLY  BUSY    WITH  LIFESTYLE'S  THIS  YEAR    AND  HIS  REAL  RIDES !
> *



:yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## 5.0man (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jan 15 2009, 07:20 PM~12717463
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


Let's keep them coming....


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

were could i find a '77-78 Thunderbird in 1/32
molde at homie


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddionly_@Sep 19 2008, 07:29 PM~11648352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THE BLUE ONE :biggrin: 
WHERE CAN I GET ONE OF THESE MODELS AT?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Jul 12 2009, 11:51 PM~14453416
> *I LIKE THE BLUE ONE :biggrin:
> WHERE CAN I GET ONE OF THESE MODELS AT?
> *


Yeah where can we get one of those Birds at? I use to own the ugliest Pumpkin Orange '77 bird awhile back. Always wanted to make it into a lo-lo. Now I need that model.


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

yea!!!! that blue one in cool !!!

I want to low mine,,, the white one


----------



## jorgemartinezis1 (Oct 7, 2008)

[/quote]
i want a lincoln when the resin is done keep me updated on that 1


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

>


i want a lincoln when the resin is done keep me updated on that 1
[/quote]

I gotta have one of them too!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> i want a lincoln when the resin is done keep me updated on that 1


I gotta have one of them too!
[/quote]

X2!! Would love to have one of those!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

X2!! Would love to have one of those!!!  
[/quote]

I'de love to see you put one of these to motion! sit it on three wheels!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> X2!! Would love to have one of those!!!


I'de love to see you put one of these to motion! sit it on three wheels! 
[/quote]
x2


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> X2!! Would love to have one of those!!!


I'de love to see you put one of these to motion! sit it on three wheels! 
[/quote]

I've heard Lincs are too heavy to put em in three wheel... :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> I'de love to see you put one of these to motion! sit it on three wheels!


I've heard Lincs are too heavy to put em in three wheel... :biggrin:  
[/quote]
youll never know till you try it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 15 2009, 12:49 AM~12710501
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I just seen this post. Who makes them. Any more....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GrumpysBird_@Jul 19 2009, 05:33 PM~14519910
> *I just seen this post. Who makes them. Any more....
> *


ITS STILL IN THE WORKS...THE MASTER NEEDS A LIL MORE THEN TWINN SHOULD BE CASTING THEM!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 19 2009, 06:37 PM~14519951
> *ITS STILL IN THE WORKS...THE MASTER NEEDS A LIL MORE THEN TWINN SHOULD BE CASTING THEM!
> *


Whats parts going to be included. Like bumpers, seats, Etc. So i know what parts to get now and save them.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GrumpysBird_@Jul 19 2009, 05:43 PM~14520030
> *Whats parts going to be included. Like bumpers, seats, Etc. So i know what parts to get now and save them.
> *


NOT SURE


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 15 2009, 01:56 PM~12715961
> *If  was  mastered  to  supply  everything  but  the  windows !  This  kit  will  take  a skill full builder  no  time  to    finish !
> *


this should answer some questions..... complete kit.... except windows.....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

but when is it going to be done its been over a yr or so they its going to be done so hurry up mini j/k take ur time buddy no rush :biggrin: (but really hurry up)


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Don't think Mando's version is going to be casted....that's a shame, really like that model...same goes for the '68 Caprice, beautiful car.


----------



## 5.0man (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 18 2008, 09:16 PM~11378125
> *MASTERPIECES HAS ALLOWED ME TO CAST THE MOST VOTED CAR. ARMANDO FLORES MASTERED THESE TO BE MOLD AND CASTED. I WLL ONLY CAST THE MOST VOTED FIRST.
> *



I want that '77 thunderbird


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 5.0man_@Feb 9 2010, 12:37 AM~16554792
> *I want that '77 thunderbird
> *





I DONT WANNA SEE SNOW FOR ABOUT 10 YEARS, BUT WE ALL CANT GET WHAT WE WANT NOW CAN WE :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 8 2010, 06:43 PM~16554888
> *I DONT WANNA SEE SNOW FOR ABOUT 10 YEARS, BUT WE ALL CANT GET WHAT WE WANT NOW CAN WE :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Gamemann (Jul 22, 2009)

the lincoln


----------



## Brandon05l (Dec 19, 2009)

im liking the lincoln like to have one


----------



## 5.0man (Nov 23, 2006)

Have these cars been casted yet?


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

I don't think they will....ever


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THEY WILL


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

my vote goes to the lincoln continental


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@May 31 2010, 06:04 PM~17657051
> *THEY WILL
> *


Who and when?


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

defenetly the lincon homie!


----------

